

The US Navy's warfare systems command just paid millions to stay on Windows XP - kw71
http://www.itworld.com/article/2939255/windows/the-us-navys-warfare-systems-command-just-paid-millions-to-stay-on-windows-xp.html?nsdr=true

======
SCAQTony
That scares the poop out of me. Our DoD systems are actually on an obsolete
operating system that is maintaining "SIPRnet.."

SIPRnet is defined as: "The Secret Internet Protocol Router Network (SIPRNet)
is "a system of interconnected computer networks used by the U.S. Department
of Defense and the U.S. Department of State to transmit classified information
(up to and including information classified SECRET) by packet switching over
the TCP/IP protocols in a 'completely secure' environment". It also provides
services such as hypertext document access and electronic mail. As such,
SIPRNet is the DoD's classified version of the civilian Internet. ..."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIPRNet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIPRNet)

